# Satyr finished! (Pictures!)



## DytahDorojin (Jul 6, 2013)

So to all those who saw my WIP pictures of the satyr here is the final result! I got to premier the costume at Anthrocon today!


----------



## Icky (Jul 7, 2013)

Gawgeous <3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Just gonna point out that this was totally not to show your legs but to give sad furfags boners.
...
Like me :V

But seriously half the pictures ffocus on you and not the legs.
They look nice btw.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunning work.


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone <3


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jul 8, 2013)

Where are the big ears? >:


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jul 9, 2013)

Most pictures of satyrs I saw had pointed elven like ears and not goat ears.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 9, 2013)

Well satyrs are also male so historical accuracy isn't that important, is it? c:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 9, 2013)

Cooooool


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jul 10, 2013)

Touche haha. My friend wanted to make me ears but I said no. XD I just didn't want anything else weighing my head down that wig was annoying enough!


----------



## mirepoix (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the makeup, wig and top making a cohesive character.  The shoes are great, too; I love the hooves.  But I think your satyr legs need some work.  I know you are already on your toes with the hoof boots, but a little more thigh and butt padding would give you a more animal appearance.  I'd also stick to one type of fur for the whole leg, or accent it with longer fur differently.  The patch on the knee looks a bit like a knee pad, but I like the ring of long fur next to the hoof.  I really like seeing satyr costumes, and the character you have with the long wig 'n pale makeup is really cool.  I think some improved legs would really bring this costume to the next level, and I'd love to see that happen :3.
Here are some of my favorite satyr-like costumes:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11044024/
http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/art/Fauns-209883909
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4139289/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k49VGOJNX-s#t=636s  (I have a photo of her on my laptop, but it's in the other room and i'm laaaaaazy, so here's a youtube video she's in.  She's got the heel-less shoes like you do).


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jul 14, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I love the makeup, wig and top making a cohesive character.  The shoes are great, too; I love the hooves.  But I think your satyr legs need some work.  I know you are already on your toes with the hoof boots, but a little more thigh and butt padding would give you a more animal appearance.  I'd also stick to one type of fur for the whole leg, or accent it with longer fur differently.  The patch on the knee looks a bit like a knee pad, but I like the ring of long fur next to the hoof.  I really like seeing satyr costumes, and the character you have with the long wig 'n pale makeup is really cool.  I think some improved legs would really bring this costume to the next level, and I'd love to see that happen :3.
> Here are some of my favorite satyr-like costumes:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11044024/
> http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/art/Fauns-209883909
> ...



Thank you very much for the input! I considered doing more padding, but I just never got around to it. I really would like to redo the pants in a higher quality fabric anyway. The material we used for the base layer is very cheap and was hard to work with  but we figured we didn't want to ruin really nice fabric on a first attempt. But I will most likely re-try and make the pants using more padding and better shoes. I couldn't walk for longer then 20 minutes without my feet dying. 

I really appreciate the links and the overall criticism! I really needed to know how to improve! =D

The characters name is Val'Nire if you are interested. She is a shaman character so I would also like to add more detail to her like shoulder pads and maybe some minor armor to make her look more tribal/native.


----------

